# NOPD Marked Beretta 92FS



## rjbuilder (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a friend that is looking for an original Beretta 92FS that was issued to the New Orleans Police Dept. several years ago. They were later traded in for Glocks. The frame on the firearm has NOPD and a number stamped by the serial number. I found one that I bought and now he is looking for one. Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks
Richard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've seen it come up before at the Beretta Forum - They are few and far between. Honetsly - if it were me and I'd post a WTB on a LOT of different gun forums and see if ya can get any nibbles.


----------



## rjbuilder (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try that


----------



## wildcatkit52 (Nov 4, 2017)

Why are people looking for these? They are 92 F not 92 FS by the way. I have number 73. Back in 2008 I was deployed to Iraq. My father was also. he purchased this one to carry with him while there.


----------

